# Sify Broadband Auto Logs Out! Anyone from Guwahati?



## lalam (Jul 8, 2009)

I won't say the service has been totally bad as there has been no downtime at all since the past two months but lately it always seems to auto log out when i leave it downloading at night. It's very frustrating to wake in the morning and find that none of my downloads have completed because it has auto log out! 
 I use the 256 day and 512 night unlimited plan and since my speed is suppose to double at night it totally piss me off that this has to happen. This has been the case for two nights in a row! I have tried using supersify as well as easy sify but both doesn't work anymore.
 This may not actually ring out to be a question but i would like to know from other Guwahati members on here, what do you think is the best isp out here? I've read reviews about bsnl taking a very long time to repair which sort of freaks me out to even jump onto it. I'm looking for an isp that provides unlimited download. Please stay away from suggesting vedanti.net, they totally suck and i've had my row with them. 
 Also how has your experience with tata photon been? I know there's no unlimited plan there but i would like to be assured of it's stability and also the maximum download speeds that attainable. Anybody familiar with Rajdhani broadband?
 By the way is there any other solution to this problem besides the alternate clients, which sadly didn't work for me.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello

I am a user of BSNL broadband...But one of my friend uses Sify..I live in Guwahati..

There mught be reasons for your problem- 

1)The sify software which you use to login might be at problem,try reintalling that..
2)There could be a virus on your system...Check With Antivirus
3)Operating System or Ethernet port problems..

Or try contacting Sify..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2009)

Best ISP is BSNL...hand down here in guwahati..if you can afford Rs 750 monthly..you will get an unlimited connection..Cal Tollfree 1500 from any BSNL Landline or Mobile for details..


----------



## lalam (Jul 8, 2009)

But i thought you needed landlines connection to get bsnl which i don't have. Also what with people saying it takes like a week for even the basic problems to be worked out by bsnl? In case there happens to be a problem that is.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 9, 2009)

Are you using Linux while downloading if yes, then this is age old problem. I had similar issues with Sify under linux. There are 2 solutions:

Call Customer care: They have some concept of heart beat which they need to disable; for use under Linux (Don't ask me what is it...I have no freaking idea)

Jugaar Method: Boot into Windows, login using their BB client and restart the system using the POWER SWITCH/BUTTON and boot into Linux. This way the you remain logged in their system and it doesn't get disconnected. Though this method is scary and irritating but I tell you dude it worked for me almost every time!

If you use Windows then only the customer service center can help.


----------

